# 1999 Tacoma with Boss utv V-plow



## wallybob

I recently got my Boss utv plow mounted on my tacoma





































I used the push beam from boss for the UTV and a truck mount from a western suburbanite. The plow works great and is sized prefect for the truck.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Nice job I like it


----------



## LawnGuy110

thats actually pretty clever. having a vplow without having it too heavy on a truck like that...


----------



## 3bladz

Looks good. What does it use for a controller?


----------



## Wilnip

Nice job. Gonna put some lights on it?


----------



## wallybob

It has a smart touch 2 remote just like Boss has on the larger plows. I do plan to put lights and turn signals on in the near future. Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## Jt13speed

Wow that looks awesome. Boss definetly hit the nail on the head with those UTV plows, they broke into a good limited niche for compact trucks and Jeeps, whether it was intentional or not. Big V plow look and features in a small package


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I think I saw one of those on this site with a light bar off a Sport Duty..probably something to think about


----------



## mercer_me

Pretty sweet set up for you Tacoma. Once you put the lights on it, it will be perfect.


----------



## calebtk

Great idea. I bet you can get into some tight spaces with that setup. Do you have any ballast in the bed of the truck?


----------



## wislxer

So awesome! I love it! I've got an 04 and would love to do the same. You got any action pics of this set up? Or even better any vid? I for one would love to see it in action.

And why doesn't Boss just make mounts for these small trucks for this plow?

They would sell twice as many of these plows to people with Tacos/Rangers/Colorados/Jeeps as they do to the few people who put these on UTVs. 

Come on Boss! Are you listening?


----------



## LawnGuy110

How much does this set-up weigh? This could be an option for my Gen 1 tundra. On another note, if you dont mind me asking, how much did it cost you?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1781304 said:


> How much does this set-up weigh? This could be an option for my Gen 1 tundra. On another note, if you dont mind me asking, how much did it cost you?


Don't put it on a full-size, its only a 6'6''. It weighs 400 lbs. For that weight you could just get a Fisher or Western HT or 7'6'' Sport Duty. A 7' Boss Sport Duty actually weighs less than the UTV V plow.


----------



## wallybob

Thanks for all the comments!! Boss website specs the plow at 400lbs I bought the plow for just under $3000 with the smart hitch 2 option and rubber deflector I have another $400-450 in the hitch. 

I have not installed the smart hitch option and do not think it is really needed with this setup. Sorry no action photos or videos. It will need a few hundred pounds in the bed and maybe a set of timber over load springs on the front. I did plow about 5" with out ballast and it did great.

I am still looking for some plow lights that are a reasonable price. Anyone have some suggestions?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## mercer_me

wallybob;1781378 said:


> I am still looking for some plow lights that are a reasonable price. Anyone have some suggestions?


There is a guy on here that has a Jeep Wrangler with the same plow as you and he put a Sport Duty light assembly on his UTV plow.


----------



## LawnGuy110

2006Sierra1500;1781377 said:


> Don't put it on a full-size, its only a 6'6''. It weighs 400 lbs. For that weight you could just get a Fisher or Western HT or 7'6'' Sport Duty. A 7' Boss Sport Duty actually weighs less than the UTV V plow.


I have looked into the boss sport duty as well. A good option, but I just wanted to see what it would be as far as weight compared to the sport duty.


----------



## JROTN

Wallybob, I would like to try this on my 96 Tacoma. Could you give some more details about the setup or pm me? Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Very awesome set up .nice lookin rig as well..


----------



## aloe

DIRISHMAN;1818639 said:


> Very awesome set up .nice lookin rig as well..


Looks good! Any pics with the plow lifter up??


----------



## BossEric

I think Boss does make mounts to fit the UTV plows on the mid sized trucks and suv's.I don't know if they're marketed and sold in the US. They are sold in the UK and Europe I believe, where the smaller vehicles are most popular because of the smaller roads. The parking and alley ways are also tougher to maneuver over seas. I'm not sure which trucks and suv's they make them for , whichever is most popular over there I suppose.


----------



## wallybob

Sorry I haven't updated this more since last winter. For the mount I used a plow bracket made by western and the push bar from BOSS. I will be adding lights to the setup for this winter. Thanks for all the comments.

Bob


----------



## aloe

wallybob;1862214 said:


> Sorry I haven't updated this more since last winter. For the mount I used a plow bracket made by western and the push bar from BOSS. I will be adding lights to the setup for this winter. Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> Bob


How about a video of you can & a pic of it lifted up.


----------



## Mholubek

That's pretty nifty. 
I second the picture request of it up.


----------



## macplee

Has anyone else tried this setup? I have a 2009 Tacoma I am interested putting this setup on. Do the Western mount accept the Boss UTV push bar without modifications?


----------



## usmcjsy

Anyone else ever do this? I am thinking about doing this on a 2002 Tacoma. I am just looking to move snow out on the lake for ice fishing. Sometimes I need to plow a path to my ice house from the main roads that are plowed.


----------



## buttaluv

I imagine they make an actual plow for your truck now...HTX or something like that.. you"lol have to check their website...


----------



## cwren2472

buttaluv said:


> I imagine they make an actual plow for your truck now...HTX or something like that.. you"lol have to check their website...


They do and it would certainly be less work, but the HTX V is probably way too heavy for an 02 tacoma as its still upwards of 500lbs


----------



## EWSplow

cwren2472 said:


> They do and it would certainly be less work, but the HTX V is probably way too heavy for an 02 tacoma as its still upwards of 500lbs


500# isn't that bad. 
If they make a mount and push beam for his truck, he could adapt the UTV plow as I did on my jeep.


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> 500# isn't that bad.
> If they make a mount and push beam for his truck, he could adapt the UTV plow as I did on my jeep.


Oops. I lied. They don't have a mount until the '05 model year.


----------



## EWSplow

cwren2472 said:


> Oops. I lied. They don't have a mount until the '05 model year.


Then, I guess he'd have to buy a push beam and fab a mount.


----------



## buttaluv

wonder what's different from the 02 to the 05, they look the same.... I always thought a small truck or jeep would be awesome for plowing...


----------



## EWSplow

buttaluv said:


> wonder what's different from the 02 to the 05, they look the same.... I always thought a small truck or jeep would be awesome for plowing...


It could be that was the 1st year they designed plows/ mounts for them.


----------

